# GT 262 fuel pump problem maybe



## joedee (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,
I have GT262 that I have had for 19 years. Runs great but I have had to replace the fuel pump at least 3 times over the last 4 years. Problem is the engine appears to not be getting gas when it is cold out (below 55F). Seems like when it is warmer out it works fine. When I put in a new fuel pump all seems good for a while even when it is 55F. I think the fuel pump uses engine vacuum and wonder if maybe when the engine is cold the vacuum is low because it is 19 years old and had cut a lot of grass over the years. FYI I did change the fuel filter and that does not help.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## smavenator (Aug 12, 2012)

It is possible you have a blown head gasket allowing crankcase pressure to increase tearing diaphragm in the fuel pump. This happens more in the briggs and stratton engines but is possible in your kawasaki also.


----------



## joedee (Feb 5, 2016)

*question*

That makes sense. What are some signs of a blow head gasket? Engine runs good (with a new fuel pump).

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## joedee (Feb 5, 2016)

*Problem Solved*

Did more checking and found this info on another site. I was about ready to buy another fuel pump until I read this. After adjusting the valves it runs great now. Wish I had know about this a few years ago. Easy to do and from what they say should be done every now and then.
http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/4nw90-jd-gt262-lawn-tractor-17hp-kawasaki-engine-can-t.html

Joe


----------

